# Cobia jig?



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

I have seen this term used several times in this forum,but I don't know what one looks like. Can someone describe it to me?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.bdoutdoors.com/forums/home-built-fishing-lures/178984-cobia-jigs.html


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Even better! That looks professional. Next question, when targeting cobia with it do you swim it, bounce it off the bottom, or both? My 12 year old son is starting to show some real interest in fishing, so I need all the help I can get.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Each fish is different, some are docile and some are agressive and some are starved. You basically have to play with the fish and learn what he or she wants at that particular time.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

RipinLips said:


> Even better! That looks professional. Next question, when targeting cobia with it do you swim it, bounce it off the bottom, or both? My 12 year old son is starting to show some real interest in fishing, so I need all the help I can get.


You might be best served starting him out with a different fish species than cobia.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> You might be best served starting him out with a different fish species than cobia.


I don't know, if he ever lands a sight caught fish he will be hooked for life. It is a thrill to be able to spot the fish, stalk it and throw on it and he eat the whatever and land said fish. Heart pounding action all the way.


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

So, like any other species they need to be played, some more then others.
He has been fishing since he was 2, but for the past several years his interest has faded. Bored with bass and bluegills I guess. I think a good fight, or even being spooled would renew his interest. Thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The fish that are overly agressive are usually hungry and will eat anything, it won't matter how you present your jig. The ones that just trail it, let it drop set still and then twitch it a few times and continue the retrieve.


----------

